# Backlit PhotoFrame for Film Cells



## TomM (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Im really hoping that someone can help me.

A while ago I was given three picture frames as a present, they each display a picture and a film cell. They are similar to ones for sale here;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00080GRYK/

Problem is when you put them on a well you cant see the film cell as there is no light behind it.

I have been thinking I could increase the depth of the frames a little with some wood and then use a LED and small battery to create a light source behind the film cell. With the aim being to be able to see the cell when the picture is hung on a well.

I have no idea if this would work, or is safe, or if a better solution exists. I should add my electrical knowledge is probably enough to wire a plug, but thats it.

I would really appreciate anyones ideas or advise on this, even if its just to tell me that this forum is the wrong place to ask. 

Thanks


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't see why it won't be safe. You can probably even use an 110-220v AC to DC converter and power a LED from that. One that I ordered came in last week, all I have to do when the LEDs arrive is to solder the DC + and - to the LED, and connect the AC ends to a wall plug with a switch.

You would probably need an even spread of light though but I don't know how to do that (mine is will be used as a LED desklamp).

:welcome:


----------



## louie (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I'd try to find an old broken digital camera LCD display. If you take those apart, there is typically a plastic diffuser assembly screen and a couple of edge-lit LEDs. I'd run the LEDs on a small power supply, like a mini digital picture frame.

Without a diffuser of some sort, lighting a film frame evenly would be hard, I think.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Nov 25, 2009)

It may also be possible to do it in a very thin package by directing one or more LED beams *into the edge* of a piece of frosted glass. I have seen this done but i've never tried to make it happen myself. Some booklights illuminate the page this way and the print is read through the glass/plastic.


----------



## TomM (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Must admit I hadnt even thought about making sure the light was evenly dispersed.

Glad to hear that no one thinks it would be unsafe, so at least thats not a show stopper.

I havnt got any old cameras so that idea I think I need to rule out. Very intrigued by the idea of using frosted glass though. Sounds like that could work.

Would anyone be able to give me specific details of what LED I should go for, and what other bits I would need to buy to get the LED powered by a small battery? Once I have that bit complete I can play around with the frosted glass idea.

Or another throught, does anyone know a person who does work like this for cash?


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 26, 2009)

A white electroluminescent panel could work for your application, but I'm not sure how much they cost and how to wire one up.


----------



## TomM (Nov 26, 2009)

Gunner12 Thanks very much. I think your idea may work.

Just done a search and found a miniture EL lamp with Converter;

http://e-luminates.com/osc3/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=82

I think this should do the job. Attach it behind the frame and job done. No idea how long the batteries will last though.


----------

